# SASL and MySQL



## xgdgg (Sep 24, 2013)

/usr/lib/sasl2/smtpd.conf, for example:

```
pwcheck_method:pam_mysql
mech_list:PLAIN LOGIN CRAM-MD5 DIGEST-MD5 NTLM
sql_engine: pgsql
sql_hostnames: 192.168.0.196
sql_user: wixgdgg
sql_passwd: wixgdgg_888
sql_database: email
sql_select: SELECT pwdhash FROM users where username = '%u@%r'
authdaemond_path:/usr/local/courier-authlib/var/spool/authdaemon/socket
```
[size=-1]Why no information sasl and mysql contacted directlyï¼ŒWhere I am wrong, please reply, thank you[/size]

Why is there no information about sasl and mysql directly? Where am I wrong? Please reply, thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 24, 2013)

The sql_engine shows it's using PostgreSQL, not MySQL.


----------

